# Melatonin pills (sleep aid)



## bryanpaul (Jun 3, 2011)

had never heard of this before just recently....but yeah, they work.....i get insomnia alot (after sleepin outside for years, put me in a house with tv and internet and i cant/wont go to bed)....... i got a bottle of 10mg melatonin and about 30mins after eatin one its lights out..no weird druggy feeling like the dollar store type sleep aid stuff......straight natural(actually synthetic).......weird thing: you CAN get natural(real) melatonin that is extracted from the pineal glands of animals.....but yeah


----------



## RnJ (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried to take them, but they're just like any other sleep aid meds for me; they grant me (and limit me) to very shallow sleep, in which i oscillate between reoccurring, looping dreams about some useless thing (often a dream about having to do a certai ntask over and over and over), and awaking and realizing that it's all BS. Doing nothing but that for 8 hours is a horrible experience. Needless to say, such pills don't help me one bit.


----------



## sons of vipers (Jun 5, 2011)

Melatonin works better for me than any other sleep aids, and i dont feel so shitty in the morning


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been taking melatonin on and off since I was maybe 4 years old? you can only get it on prescription here. works pretty well for me, but I guess everyone's different.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jul 2, 2011)

melatonin is actually listed on Erowid as a recreational sleep aid. I have had much exp with this declaration. 20-40mg or more will induced VERY VERY VIVID DREAMS, often times very lucid dreams are experienced, or the and/or the user is aware that he is dreaming and will change the dreams as they see fit, resulting in a vivid intense dream. good or bad.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 5, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> melatonin is actually listed on Erowid as a recreational sleep aid. I have had much exp with this declaration. 20-40mg or more will induced VERY VERY VIVID DREAMS, often times very lucid dreams are experienced, or the and/or the user is aware that he is dreaming and will change the dreams as they see fit, resulting in a vivid intense dream. good or bad.


hmm.... might hafta try this......hahaha i'm just reminded of high school and all the dumb legal ways we used to try to git fucked up


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 6, 2011)

5 HTP is good too


----------



## meathook (Jul 12, 2011)

i use melatonin when i need to. i keep a bottle around for days i actually have to get to sleep and wake up early. that shit knocks me the fuck out, i guarantee i'll be passed out within half an hour after a 3 mg dose. however, i've heard people worrying that your brain will stop naturally producing melatonin if you take it as a supplement for too long. therefore, i only use it when i have to and don't make it a regular nightly thing. i also don't dream on nights when i take it, which is pretty lame.



DaisyDoom said:


> 5 HTP is good too


i SWEAR by 5-htp. it's the shit. it helps me concentrate, helps me eat, regulates my sleep cycle, and helps with my anxiety/moods. fuck yeah, 5-htp forever. i've recommended it to multiple friends and they've all been turned onto it, one even replaced their big pharma mood meds with it a few months ago and says that it actually makes them feel better than their prescription shit ever did.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 25, 2011)

passion flower, valerian root, and pot knock ur ass the fuck out


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 25, 2011)

meathook said:


> i use melatonin when i need to. i keep a bottle around for days i actually have to get to sleep and wake up early. that shit knocks me the fuck out, i guarantee i'll be passed out within half an hour after a 3 mg dose. however, i've heard people worrying that your brain will stop naturally producing melatonin if you take it as a supplement for too long. therefore, i only use it when i have to and don't make it a regular nightly thing. i also don't dream on nights when i take it, which is pretty lame.
> 
> i SWEAR by 5-htp. it's the shit. it helps me concentrate, helps me eat, regulates my sleep cycle, and helps with my anxiety/moods. fuck yeah, 5-htp forever. i've recommended it to multiple friends and they've all been turned onto it, one even replaced their big pharma mood meds with it a few months ago and says that it actually makes them feel better than their prescription shit ever did.



Yeah, I haven't done much research on it for side effects and long term use but from what I do know, its amazing. I started taking it because I read somewhere that it will help you remember your dreams and it does.


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 27, 2011)

Fox Spirit said:


> passion flower, valerian root, and pot knock ur ass the fuck out



I swear by valerian root, this is my fav product, Little hard to get up the first couple days taking it(Your body REALLY wants to get its sleep) Puts you in a DEEP sleep, Producing Vivid Dreams(I use them for out of body training), another cool/weird/bad? side effect is after a couple months use, you only require small amount of sleep. I got to the point I would only sleep 4 hours a night, and feel great all day. Sucked cus had to find 4 more hours of bull shit to fill this time.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm totally gonna try these two, Thanks for posting.
Have you tried Kava Kava http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kava#Effects ?
I used to have this and its more of a dreamless sleep thing, you can hang out having good conversation for a while after taking it and then fall asleep all peaceful and stuff.
Working graveyard shift and sleeping in the morning I always sleep best, I have an almost dreamless sleep.
Supposedly it disrupts your natural melatonin prodution, however (if you're sleeping in a dark room, wouldn't you get melatonin produced by your pineal gland in the daytime, however?)

reain the wiki right now- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 27, 2011)

DaisyDoom said:


> Yeah, I haven't done much research on it for side effects and long term use but from what I do know, its amazing. I started taking it because I read somewhere that it will help you remember your dreams and it does.


Raw pumpkinseed is awesome for this. The strongest natural source of htp, you gotta eat about 1/4 cup a day, but its not hard to mix into things. htp is a precursor to melatonin, as well as seratonin, and needs the proper triggers in your body to activate either. Darkness is the big one though, so if you want to stay up all night, and fall asleep in the day, htp is not the way to go.
I used to make my own tinctures, and my fav combo for insomnia was passionflower, hops, catnip, and scullcap. Valerian added on those really rough nights.
Kava is great, if you can get over the terrible flavor. tinctures of this have also usually worked the best for me.
Honestly though, you want a good nights sleep? wake up early, avoid caffeine, and bust your ass all day long. Nothing beats an honest nights sleep. I think I get about one a year.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 27, 2011)

i have memory problems due to methelene chloride poisoning. i cant remember dreams and id really like to again. i also used to use a tape head demagnetizer in a boombox to bombard my brain with magnetic feilds so i could have lucid halliciantions like irises and dots on australian rock paintings and skinny stick figure alien types. i think i may like this stuff. a mix of this mandrake magnetic fields and self hypnosis.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, so on the Max this morning I'm sitting next to a girl with awesome titties and we start talking, it turns out she works for the hospital in a sleep research study administrating it.
One of her studies is on blind people since they can't see, they have unusual melatonin production, anyway, her stop was before i got to ask about that but I did learn a bunch about sleep.
She said melatonin is great for a few nights a week max with no side effects.
It doesnt cut off your body from producing melatonin, it just adds to your production.
But "you don't want to do it every night, or you'll end up spending the next day sleepy always"
Damn, did she have nice boobs


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 28, 2011)

MURT said:


> Damn, did she have nice boobs


"really, thats so interesting...wait what were we....oh, yeah melatonin.....your so smart"


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 28, 2011)

i like the spanish voice on the MAX


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah they always translate "move for persons with disablieties" and it sounds like "personas de la manzana" and i crack up every time, people of the apple


----------

